# Removing rear vent window rollers



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

The bottom roller that fits into the center of the guide of the rear vent window snapped off and I think I found the replacement part in Ames (part #J135K), but wanted to see if there's a trick to removing the old one before I risk breaking the glass.
Should it be left to a glass specialist?


----------

